# Rockstar Games hat nun seinen eigenen Launcher released!



## addicTix (18. September 2019)

Rockstar Games hat heute seinen eigenen Launcher, "Rockstar Games Launcher", für PC released.
Mit diesem können alle Rockstar Games gestartet werden, sowohl über Social Club als auch Steam, im Moment ist es also mehr ein "Zwischenstück" zwischen den Plattformen.
Da das auf Dauer ja nicht viel Sinn habt, kann man sich fast schon denken was das bedeutet. 
RDR2 ist damit quasi für PC bestätigt und wird dann wohl auf dem Rockstar Games Launcher released anstelle von Steam (oder wie manch einer vermutet hat, auf Epic Games Launcher).

Übrigens, wer sich den Rockstar Games Launcher holt, der erhält für eine begrenzte Zeit das Spiel GTA San Andreas kostenlos.

https://de.socialclub.rockstargames.com/rockstar-games-launcher


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2019)

Eine RDR2 PC-Fassung wäre wohl der ideale Zeitpunkt den Launcher an den Mann zu bringen.
Ich hoffe es folgen bald weitere Launcher, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2019)

addicTix schrieb:


> Übrigens, wer sich den Rockstar Games Launcher holt, der erhält für eine begrenzte Zeit das Spiel GTA San Andreas kostenlos.



Na da wird Rockstar mit 100%iger Sicherheit arm bei werden, wenn die einen so "neuwertigen" Titel, welchen nach 15 Jahren am Markt auch noch mit absoluter Sicherheit niemand in mindestens dreifacher Ausführung hat, einfach so als "Köder" unter das Konsumvolk bringen...


----------



## addicTix (18. September 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Eine RDR2 PC-Fassung wäre wohl der ideale Zeitpunkt den Launcher an den Mann zu bringen.
> Ich hoffe es folgen bald weitere Launcher, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt.



Denke, dass das auch genau so sein wird.
Passt so langsam von der Zeit her, die seit Konsolen release vergangen ist.
Aber wie du schon sagst, wieder top dass man noch einen Launcher hat (der auch installiert wird, wenn man die Steam variante hat)



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da wird Rockstar mit 100%iger Sicherheit arm bei werden, wenn die einen so "neuwertigen" Titel, welchen auch noch niemand sicher in mindestens dreifacher Ausführung hat, einfach so als "Köder" unter das Konsumvolk bringen...



Tja, ich frag mich, wie oft San Andreas noch verschenkt wird.
Hat man schon damals bei der GTA V Vorbestellung auf Steam "kostenlos" dazubekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2019)

In einer Sache bin ich mir sicher: Es dürfte nicht der letzte Launcher sein, mit dem PC Spieler „beglückt“ werden.


----------



## RavionHD (18. September 2019)

War der Social Club nicht schon ein Launcher von Rockstar?
Was deutet eigentlich genau daraufhin dass RDR2 nun erscheint?
Ich glaube zwar auch dass es erscheint, aber sehe jetzt nicht genau was der neue Launcher daran ändern soll.
Dann hätte man ja bereits etwas angekündigt, oder?


----------



## tandel (18. September 2019)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dann hätte man ja bereits etwas angekündigt, oder?



Vielleicht wollen sie erst mal den Launcher platzieren und das Feedback der Kunden abwarten. Könnte ja wieder hohe Wellen schlagen und ein paar Fehler sind vielleicht auch enthalten. Wenn sich die Wogen geglättet haben, bekommt das Spiel nicht so viel vom Shitstorm ab.
Man kann schon davon ausgehen, dass Rockstar was größeres über den Launcher released. Die Frage ist nur wann und was.


----------



## RavionHD (18. September 2019)

Das ist natürlich klar, ich erhoffe mir jetzt nicht mehr nur einen RDR2 Release dadurch, sondern auch ein zeitgleicher Release eines neuen GTA's sobald es für die Konsolen erscheint.
Durch den eigenen Launcher bekommt Rockstar nun 100% des Verlaufes (abzüglich Steuern), während sie auf den Konsolen und Steam dadurch fast 50% "verlieren".


----------



## tandel (18. September 2019)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich klar, ich erhoffe mir jetzt nicht mehr nur einen RDR2 Release dadurch, sondern auch ein zeitgleicher Release eines neuen GTA's sobald es für die Konsolen erscheint.
> Durch den eigenen Launcher bekommt Rockstar nun 100% des Verlaufes (abzüglich Steuern), während sie auf den Konsolen und Steam dadurch fast 50% "verlieren".



Stimmt, hatte ich ganz verdrängt, dass GTA V deutlich später auf PC erschien.
So lange Sony entsprechend Geld für eine Konsolenexklusive Veröffentlichung zahlt, wird es so bleiben. 
Gut möglich, dass sowohl Sony als auch MS GTA VI als Zugpferd für die nächste Generation nutzen möchte.


----------



## RavionHD (18. September 2019)

Nun, der Grund weshalb Rockstar die Spiele zeitexklusiv auf die Konsolen brachte war der, dass man sich dadurch erhofft hat dass viele Spieler es sich gleich 2 mal kaufen.
Und das ist dann auch tatsächlich passiert.

Sony oder Microsoft haben hier ihre Hände wohl nicht im Spiel, sonst gäbe es die Spiele ja nur jeweils auf einer ihrer Konsolen für einen gewissen Zeitraum.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. September 2019)

RavionHD schrieb:


> War der Social Club nicht schon ein Launcher von Rockstar?
> Was deutet eigentlich genau daraufhin dass RDR2 nun erscheint?
> Ich glaube zwar auch dass es erscheint, aber sehe jetzt nicht genau was der neue Launcher daran ändern soll.


Der R* Social Club war schon ein Launcher, nicht einfach und unpraktisch. Ehr Kunden unfreundlich.
Der R* Games Launcher finde ich besser, einfacher.


----------



## sebgerken (2. Oktober 2019)

War das damals nicht eher als Kopierschutz gedacht gewesen?


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2019)

Wer vermisst die Zeiten als es noch keine doofen Launcher gab?


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2019)

Auf diese ganzen Launcher habe ich irgendwie gar keine Lust.
Da muß mich schon ein Spiel 100% überzeugen das ich mal nicht zu Steam greife.


----------



## sebgerken (3. Oktober 2019)

Nee, ich auch nicht. Trotzdem habe ich schon 4 installiert. Alle versuchen Steam Konkurrenz zu machen, eine richtige Chance hat keiner.


----------



## sebgerken (7. Oktober 2019)

Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, wird der Rockstar Launcher automatisch installiert, wenn man GTA V über Steam startet.
Ab dem 9.10. lässt sich DRD2 übrigens vorbestellen.


----------

